#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  How Effective are Online Resources ?

## maansu9

For engineering how far is the online resources helpful ?
there are many websites which have online books, but some of them





  Similar Threads: Effective Chemistry Communication in Informal Environments Effective communication skills 7 Habits of Highly Effective people 5 Most effective study tips for GATE Effective communicaton skills

----------


## Anky2930

Online resources are very effective, It provides you instant access to any kind of books you needed but for regular courses like Engineering hard copy is must needed thing.

----------


## sameerpanda

Some times online help is needed for studies and they are really helpful during assignments and project works.

----------

